# The road to returning to my glory days



## Biggreen695 (Feb 9, 2017)

Made a post in the introductory section, but I'll do a little preface here. 

Played football in high school and the only thing I loved more than the gridiron was the weight room. We were blessed to have an awesome strength and conditioning coach who worked with everyone individually. My senior year my maxes were: 

Bench: 345
Squat: 450
Deadlift: 495
Hang cleans: 235 (always sucked at them)

My biggest problem back then was I didn't have that great of a diet and didn't work on my cardio enough. I graduated at 295lbs. 

When I graduated I went to work on a farm and changed my lifestyle. In a year I dropped 65lbs and have maintained for the most part. I started college last year and that cut my hours but I still stayed active (go to forestry school in the mountains), but I lost my job due to a lay off a month ago and been focusing hard on school, not being as active. Well, the bud lights finally caught up and the scales started creeping up. Had to do something, so I joined the gym that my dads been going to for a couple years. 

So here we are 3 1/2 years later. Time to jump back into it and make some gains. 

Starting slow with simple lifts to get my form back and muscles back into shape, low weight high reps. 

Long term goals: 
Drop 25lbs 
Get all my maxes back to where they once were 
Get toned for the first time in my life 

Short term goals for phase one:
Get my max bench back to 200
Max squat to 300
Drop 5+lbs 

Only had 2 lifting days so far and they've been as followed: 

Day 1: 
40 mins cardio 
Biceps:
Preacher curls w/ curl bar 55lbs 3x12 (last couple reps were a grind)
Hammer curls 25 for 1x12, went up to 30's for 2x12

Day 2:
30 min cardio
Squat 255 3x12
Calf raises 225 3x25
Leg curls 40lb 3x12 

Got a really, really long way to go but I'm embracing the journey. I had truly forgotten how much I love to lift. Hope y'all enjoy the journey with me! Got chest and triceps tomorrow, shoulders and back Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 9, 2017)

Stay motivated and make slow and steady progress.  Good for you to jump back into the weight room.


----------



## Biggreen695 (Feb 10, 2017)

Day 3:

2.5 mile warm up run 
Chest/tri day 
DB incline bench 60s 3x12 with help on the final 2 reps
DB Incline flies 25s 3x12
Skullcrushers 45lbs with EZ bar 3x12 (could have added another 10lb but didn't want to push it)
Pull down machine set on 10/20 
Overhead Ext set on 7/20
Finished with a mile run. 

Shoulders and back in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggreen695 (Feb 11, 2017)

Day 3: 4 mile run, 2 mile bike ride to kick off. 

DB shoulder press - 25s 1x12 hit that fairly easy so went up to 30s for 2x12

DB Fr/Sd delta raises 5lbs 12 10 8 

DB shrugs 40s 3x12

Lat pulls 60lbs 3x12

Seated cable rows 60lbs 1x12
Went up to 75lbs for a solid 2x12

Finished off with some forearm curls. 

Sore as hell, but can't put into words how much I've enjoyed getting back in the gym. Taking tomorrow off for recovery. Be there 5 am sharp Monday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

